# Clunk popping noise at downhill turns



## metronet (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi, I've recently replaced both halfshafts and also control arm endlink bushings for my 93 Altima. After highway driving I notice this loud clunk noise coming from the left knuckle/control arm area.

It doesn't happen often and only after high speed driving and only left turns. More likely to happen after downhill turns.

Is it possible that the inner face of the CV joint is slipping with respect to the hub? I read this article and it seems to be the only thing makes sense...?



> How to detect the clunck: Hold your foot on the brake, put the transmission in “Drive”, and apply some mild throttle (just enough to load up the front end), release the throttle, and then put the trans in “Reverse” (while still pressing firmly on the brake) and apply some throttle to load up the front end in the opposite direction. Hear a “clunk”?? If so, it may be that the inner face of the CV joint is slipping with respect to the hub. To determine if this is the case, try this: loosen the spline nut (after removing the cotter-pin), and perform the steps above to torque load the front end. Did the sound go away? If so it is likely (as in my case) the inner surface of the CV joint flange slipping with respect to the hub. To fix it, remove the hub nut (or back it off a bunch) and push the CV joint in towards the hub 3/8 to ½” will do. Now look around the back of the knuckle and locate the shinny surface where the CV joint and the hub bear against each other (when the spline nut is torqued down). Take a Q-Tip or other narrow applicator and grease the shinny surface, then re-torque the spine nut, install a cotter-pin and put the wheel back on and you are done.


Anyone has a similar issue after replacing the left drive axel? Thanks.


----------



## metronet (Dec 12, 2005)

I did the excersie of putting load on 1st gear and reverse while applying breaks and a little bit of gas. It doesn't seem like I have a similar issue. I tighten up the sway bar end-link a bit more and also checked the sway bar D bushing; it looks old and will be replaced next.

However, I think the noise is somewhere near the knuckle and where it's connected to the drive axle. Another thing I found is that the harder I make the left turn the louder it will sound... something is loose?


----------



## RC cola (May 10, 2012)

CV joints make this type of noise when making turns when the joint is worn out. Since you replace the drive shafts with new CV joints its possible a CV joint on the shaft is new defective.


----------

